# What a deal on router bits



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Check this out..... but hurry!

Buy WoodRiver™ 4-Piece Router Bit Sets at Woodcraft.com

Buy WoodRiver™ 4 Piece Starter Router Bit Set at Woodcraft.com

Oh Yeah.... free shipping too 

Use Code - 10312 when checking out.

ENJOY!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks ,,I would buy it just for the wooden boxes  at that price 
=========
done---Your order number is: 004171543, 20.oo
========



Bob said:


> Check this out..... but hurry!
> 
> Buy WoodRiverâ„¢ 4-Piece Router Bit Sets at Woodcraft.com
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Bob!!! Ordered mine!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bump

so others can see the great deal 

It's hard to find router bits at 2.50 each without sales taxes, with a great box on top of that,and you can pick it up at your front door for freeeeee 


===


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sold! I have a bunch of these bits that I've picked up when they were $5 a piece, and they are a good deal at that. To get 8 for $21, wow. (I can't drive to woodcraft and back without spending $10 in gas....)

Thanks for the tip Bob and the bump Bob


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You're welcome guys. I always love to share a deal when I run up one. I know a $ saved is important to each of us.


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Bob N

Thanks for the heads-up. Great deal


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Whooppeeee!!!*

Thanks for the heads up Bob... and I'm a sucker for free shipping anyway.:sold::sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Thanks Bob.*

Thanks Bob, that is a great deal. 438 have been ordered since Bj posted his order number. I knew Bj wood have to order at least two sets of each.
First= He loves boxes:wub:
Second-He's a cheap SOB=low price and free S&H.:dance3:






bobj3 said:


> It's hard to find router bits at 2.50 each without sales taxes, *with a great box on top of that*, and you can pick it up at your front door for freeeeee
> 
> 
> ===


----------



## Mackhill (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes, thanks !!
I just ordered one of each as well !!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

How may did you order ?

=====



Dr.Zook said:


> Thanks Bob, that is a great deal. 485 have been ordered since Bj posted his order number. I knew Bj wood have to order at least two sets of each.
> First= He loves boxes:wub:
> Second-He's a cheap SOB=low price and free S&H.:dance3:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Ordered*

Hi Bob.
I ordered one set of each. I like boxes too! 
Your order # 04171543
My order # 04171981
+438 orders - besides, I"m a cheap SOB also!





bobj3 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> How may did you order ?
> 
> =====


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the post, just ordered mine! #004172346 (3792484)


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok, you talked me into it... I just ordered a set as well.

004172506 WoW!! Lotta people taking advantage of this.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, I guess I waited too long...<sigh> The edge profile set is already gone, but the straight set is still available. Oh well, still can't beat the price on them.


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ordered yesterday, arrived today! Box is a lot nicer than I thought it would be, he already has projects that he needs one of the bits for (isn't it nice he lists out what he needs? I can bargain hunt!)

Matt will be surprised when gets home from work. I decided today to also spring for the face clamps he's been wanting, hope they're here tomorrow. It'll be a big surprise for him


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

It really makes you feel good to bring something to the table that so many got a benefit from. I am glad each of you were able to get in on the deal.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just a update,,I got my sets today,,,But I had one heck of a time getting the bits out the box , they all had over spray on the bits and the plastic holder,,,I had to put my cloves on and break them lose from the holder and work them out of the plastic holders then I put some bit cleaner on the shanks to clean them,,I had to use a pair of pliers to get one or two out.. but once clean they will go back into the holder and you can get them out with a bit of work..

I now have a small cut on one of my fingers,they are sharp..

-------


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

oh oh.... no more injuries allowed this month BJ :sad:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a update,,I got my sets today,,,But I had one heck of a time getting the bits out the box , they all had over spray on the bits and the plastic holder,,,I had to put my cloves on and break them lose from the holder and work them out of the plastic holders then I put some bit cleaner on the shanks to clean them,,I had to use a pair of pliers to get one or two out.. but once clean they will go back into the holder and you can get them out with a bit of work..
> 
> ...


So what did the bits look like ? 

I was too late. I was busy the last two days and they no longer show.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Great set of bits and real sharp  all in the 1/2" shank size, 2 of the bits are on a skew angle not the normal for the lower price bits..5 strait type 1/4" to 5/8" (2ea. 1/2" ones) a 1/2" short trim bit,a cove bit and a round over bit in the 1/4" radius , and they all came in a great boxes ( birds eye pattern cover) the boxes are well made and worth the total price ...

If I see the sale price again I'm going to jump on them,I should have got 4 sets but I was not to sure about the bits.

Can't have to many router bits.. 
=======



istracpsboss said:


> So what did the bits look like ?
> 
> I was too late. I was busy the last two days and they no longer show.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Great set of bits and real sharp  all in the 1/2" shank size, 2 of the bits are on a skew angle not the normal for the lower price bits..5 strait type 1/4" to 5/8" (2ea. 1/2" ones) a 1/2" short trim bit,a cove bit and a round over bit in the 1/4" radius , and they all came in a great boxes ( birds eye pattern cover) the boxes are well made and worth the total price ...
> 
> ...


Got mine in yesterday also. :dance3: Also had a dickens of a time getting them out of the box but they cleaned up well with just alcohol. Wish I had ordered two more sets though. 
Bob, take a close look at the straight ones, will they be OK for plunging? Doesn't look like the cutter goes quite through the middle. I know they will be great for dados. Would likely be trying them out today but I gotta go to work


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

" straight ones " not made for plunging but they will work if you back up just a little bit with the bit with care, but great for dado's and box joints ,etc. 

========



jschaben said:


> Got mine in yesterday also. :dance3: Also had a dickens of a time getting them out of the box but they cleaned up well with just alcohol. Wish I had ordered two more sets though.
> Bob, take a close look at the straight ones, will they be OK for plunging? Doesn't look like the cutter goes quite through the middle. I know they will be great for dados. Would likely be trying them out today but I gotta go to work


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> " straight ones " not made for plunging but they will work if you back up just a little bit with the bit with care, but great for dado's and box joints ,etc.
> 
> ========


Hi Bob - That's what I thought. I got a 3/4" PC bit that Rockler had for $4.99 (with free shipping:yes4 last week. It is advertised for plunging so I went and closely compared the ones from Woodcraft and came to the conclusion that all straight bits are not created equal. For most plunging I prefer spirals anyway. I have a couple of jobs where I did want a 3/4 plunger. I think Lee Valley has a 3/4 spiral in HSS for a LOT of money.:no:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ho John

PLUNGE bits up to 1"

MLCS plunge cutting straight router bits

==========





jschaben said:


> Hi Bob - That's what I thought. I got a 3/4" PC bit that Rockler had for $4.99 (with free shipping:yes4 last week. It is advertised for plunging so I went and closely compared the ones from Woodcraft and came to the conclusion that all straight bits are not created equal. For most plunging I prefer spirals anyway. I have a couple of jobs where I did want a 3/4 plunger. I think Lee Valley has a 3/4 spiral in HSS for a LOT of money.:no:


----------

